# LG CES 2017 Press Conference HE product announcements



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Breaking news from LGE. UHD BD player with everything HDR. HDR10, DV and more...

Can you take even more great news... The W7 Wallpaper OLED was announced along with the rest of LG's 2017 UHD/HDR OLED TV line-up! Check out our Facebook page for a video of the 77" W7. Give us a few moments to upload the video and hit the refresh button.

World's first sneak preview photo of the 77" W7 is here with a lot more news to follow very shortly!

LG's 2017 Super UHD Nano Cell film that sits on top of the panel to increase luminance, color fidelity, increase contrast ratio, reduce haloing and improves off axis viewing. 

LG's Super UHD Nano Cell and OLED TVs will use Technicolor technology to enhance color precision. Technicolor selected LG OLED TV as their reference displays for all color scientists around the world. All 2017 UHD Nano Cell and OLED TVs will have a Technicolor mode. 

And a new home robot! Crazy fun.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Good news, Flatpanelshd just reported that LG will upgrade all 2016 UHD OLED and LCD/LED TVs to be HLG capable! I have been asking LG to update all 2016 UHD TVs to decode HLG and I am so very happy they are supporting the 2016 UHD line-up with this important HDR format. Bravo LG!


----------



## hristoslav2 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have made a table for models 2017 in the post of the link. (At the bottom of the post under their table slider)
I tried to transfer here but there is a difference in BB codes.
http://forum.setcombg.com/lg-телевизори/58650-lg-телевизори-2017-a-3.html#post805471


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

The new models, worth it to wait for those?

Im still on the fence of when to pull the trigger for a OLED upgrade. Its harder than a AVR upgrade. They seem to be a little slower on upgrading those, and the changes from model to model isnt exactly ground breaking.

I am looking at a E6 65" on Amazon New shipped for 3299. But is the E7 going to be worth it for the price and wait time?

No 3D for me, so that part isn't a concern. But the slight bump in NITS iirc, is a big change from last years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

